# non-aluminum pressure canner



## mathchick (Aug 13, 2013)

I've been looking around on-line and am surprised to have some difficulty finding a non-aluminum pressure canner/cooker. I have a pressure canner/cooker, but it's aluminum and I'm leery of using it for cooking. I think I'd like being able to use it as a pressure canner, so I'm looking into finding a non-aluminum one. Anyone out there know of any decent ones?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Here ya go.
https://www.google.com/search?/s?gs_rn=32&gs_ri=psy-ab&tok=QfXqgMdQMMz94FepqZgJ-A&pq=non%20aluminum%20pressure%20cooker&cp=15&gs_id=3v9&xhr=t&q=stainless%20steel%20pressure%20cooker&es_nrs=true&pf=p&client=firefox-a&hs=BFG&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&channel=fflb&sclient=psy-ab&oq=&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.58187178,d.b2I&biw=1366&bih=585&ech=16&psi=7pu9Uu-9Ju6E2wXx2IGABQ.1388157933470.4&emsg=NCSR&noj=1&ei=7pu9Uu-9Ju6E2wXx2IGABQ


Do you currently have a pressure *cooker*, or a pressure *canner* ?
You can cook also, in a *canner*, but cannot can in a *cooker*. 
That's important to remember.


----------



## mathchick (Aug 13, 2013)

hercsmama said:


> Here ya go.


your link was for pressure cookers. I'm still only finding aluminum pressure canners.




hercsmama said:


> Do you currently have a pressure *cooker*, or a pressure *canner* ?
> You can cook also, in a *canner*, but cannot can in a *cooker*.
> That's important to remember.


I have a combination pressure canner/cooker- so it does both (by design). I'd love to have one that is steel rather than aluminum, so I could also use it for cooking - it's marketed as dual purpose so I know functionally it's supposed to work as a pressure cooker as well, I just don't want to use an aluminum pot for food.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Just changed the word in the Search Bar..
https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&channel=fflb&biw=1366&bih=585&noj=1&sclient=psy-ab&q=stainless+steel+pressure+canner&oq=stainless+steel+pressure+canner&gs_l=serp.3..0i67j0l3j0i22i30l6.3029.6333.1.8049.10.10.0.0.0.4.1943.15176.7-5j5.10.0....0...1c.1.32.serp..4.6.8139.M4md4AFGj8Y

:thumb:
Well, whataya know, most of those are aluminum as well.
There must be a reason for it. As much Stainless cookware as is out there. For some reason, it must not hold up to Pressure cooking, like aluminum does....


----------



## mathchick (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes - but if you click on any of the links they are actually aluminum or a pressure cooker. Believe me - I've been looking for awhile and all of my searching has turned up so far is "false" leads. :-(


----------



## mathchick (Aug 13, 2013)

hercsmama - wow I completely missed the second half of your last post. I'm going to blame it on staying up until 1:30 this morning doing my Christmas baking for the weekend. :ashamed:

Thanks you for helping! I was only able to find one stainless steel one, and it looks like a "generic" store brand so I wouldn't trust it. You're probably right that they don't exist for a reason.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I kind of doubt you'll find a canner that isn't aluminum. If you do find a quality one not aluminum, I think you'll be shocked by the price.. They have to be thick enough to take the pressure... It basically comes down to cost.. Aluminum is a lot cheaper to use to contain the pressure, than it is to use steel. Also, aluminum heats and spreads the heat more evenly than steel does.. 

I've cooked in my canner for years.. Yes, I know what they say about Alzheimers, but how often would you really be cooking in it? Every meal all your life might be one thing, but a meal here and there a few times a year wouldn't be a lot.. 

If you go to a restaurant, you'll find most all of their skillets and pots are aluminum too. Just a little food for thought..


----------



## mathchick (Aug 13, 2013)

Interesting. Honestly, it's mostly dh who is worried about cooking in aluminum - and if he wants to buy a high-quality steel pressure canner/cooker I was certainly going to help find one.  I tend to just go with his opinions on material since he's generally more aware of the benefits/drawbacks and health issues. I think I'm going to look into the whole aluminum issue though.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I have a couple of industrial cast aluminum skillets I use at home.. I'll take them any day over teflon or other similar non stick skillets or pans.. I prefer iron skillets, but when it comes to a nice even heating pan, it's hard to beat a thick heavy aluminum skillet. Especially when cooking high acid foods and sauces... I think not only because of cost and also durability, I think a lot of chefs like them because of how evenly they heat, and things don't like to stick to them if they are seasoned decently.

Another reason I only have aluminum and iron is because teflon is toxic to birds if over heated.. So I don't use them to protect my bird, along with figuring if it is so great at killing birds, then it can't be so good for us either..


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Aluminum will react with acidic foods. The aluminum will be absorbed by the acidic food. After extended use cooking acidic foods, the aluminum will become pitted.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Here ya go: http://www.amazon.com/Fagor-10-Quart-Pressure-Cooker-Canner/dp/B0000CFH7X
http://us.kuhnrikon.com/us/en/products/energy-efficient-cookware/duromatic/pressure-cookers.html#ea15f65a-4d22-4369-9261-cbb1fbd85903

Magefesa does stainless steel pressure cookers too - wasn't sure if you were looking for another canner or just a cooker since you already had the canner. Fagor are much cheaper than the others.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Been making tomato sauces in my aluminum skillets for years without any pitting... 

I've come to figure living is hazardous to my health, so I really don't try to sweat the small things too much like what I cook in... however, I do avoid the Teflon because it will kill a bird if you forget it, or over heat it.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Well up until about 3-4 years ago Presto was still making a stainless steel pressure cooker model 409A (6 qt.). I picked mine up at Marbeck in the Northland of Kansas City (think Barry Rd & I-29) 

Marbeck specializes in repair / replacement parts for various household appliances. They do not carry Pressure Cookers on a continuous basis. They do have a newsletter that might be helpful.

There is another canning supply house on the west side of Springfield that would be a possibility. If I wanted a stainless canner today I would check with Presto and All American, can't remember AA legal name. Anyway it may still be possible, and I share your concern over the aluminum in my food. Price will be a factor, if aluminum pot is $60.00 stainless will likely be $90.00. Good luck. 

http://www.marbeck.com/

http://gopresto.com/products/produc...ss+steel&operation=Search&search_type=keyword

3rd and 5th item on list = 6 & 8 quart stainless cookers.


----------



## mathchick (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm looking for a pressure canner that can also be used as a cooker.  We're planning on building a small home (truly small, not the 1500 sqft American version of small) - so dual purpose is key, especially for such a large appliance.

simi-steading: I'm with you! More and more I'm inclined to ignore anything scientists, doctors, etc are telling us. In 10 years they'll just be changing their minds. (warning, gross exaggeration!) Everything both has been linked to and may help prevent cancer, heart disease, ........ It feels like we know so much, but really I'm inclined to think that we don't. People have been surviving and healthy for thousands of years before microscopes were invented, I'm inclined to try and stick with the tried and true pre-science wisdom/knowledge.

*sigh* but you can't escape the amount of information available, and then you have to decide what to do with it.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

mathchick said:


> I'm looking for a pressure canner that can also be used as a cooker.


Both the Fagor and Kuhn Ricon in the links I included are canners and cookers. Kuhn Ricon makes a larger one too, but it's price is even higher.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

simi-steading said:


> I kind of doubt you'll find a canner that isn't aluminum. If you do find a quality one not aluminum, I think you'll be shocked by the price.. They have to be thick enough to take the pressure... It basically comes down to cost.. Aluminum is a lot cheaper to use to contain the pressure, than it is to use steel. Also, aluminum heats and spreads the heat more evenly than steel does..
> 
> I've cooked in my canner for years.. Yes, I know what they say about Alzheimers, but how often would you really be cooking in it? Every meal all your life might be one thing, but a meal here and there a few times a year wouldn't be a lot..
> 
> If you go to a restaurant, you'll find most all of their skillets and pots are aluminum too. Just a little food for thought..


Aluminum is a better heat conductor and is much lighter than steel. Since pressure cookers/canners have to withstan high pressure, they have to be thick walled. If you did this with steel it would take forever to boil, may not stay boiling, and would be massively heavy (and expensive $$$).

If you're worrie about direct contact with the aluminum for the few meals you might cook in it, try a disposable crockpot liner.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

PlicketyCat said:


> Aluminum is a better heat conductor and is much lighter than steel. Since pressure cookers/canners have to withstan high pressure, they have to be thick walled. If you did this with steel it would take forever to boil, may not stay boiling, and would be* massively heavy* *(and expensive $$$).*
> 
> If you're worrie about direct contact with the aluminum for the few meals you might cook in it, try a disposable crockpot liner.


You are so right!

I don't use any of my pressure canners for pressure "cooking," but bought a nice stainless steel pressure cooker for that purpose. It is worth it if one wants to avoid using aluminum to pressure cook in.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

lorichristie said:


> You are so right!
> 
> I don't use any of my pressure canners for pressure "cooking," but bought a nice stainless steel pressure cooker for that purpose. It is worth it if one wants to avoid using aluminum to pressure cook in.


Yes, a SS pressure _cooker_ can be thinner and smaller than a _canner_ because you don't need the volume and normally cook at 5 psi, not 10 or 15 like you can with. It makes a huge difference with material tolerances and conduction.


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

mathchick said:


> I've been looking around on-line and am surprised to have some difficulty finding a non-aluminum pressure canner/cooker. I have a pressure canner/cooker, but it's aluminum and I'm leery of using it for cooking. I think I'd like being able to use it as a pressure canner, so I'm looking into finding a non-aluminum one. Anyone out there know of any decent ones?


Thereâs no way the aluminum can infect the food processed in a canner. The glass of the jar is a barrier and the lids are screwed on tight and sealed. The only way that the food could possibly get into contact with aluminum would be if the jar breaks or doesnât seal---if the jar breaks you have to throw out the food and if it doesnât seal correctly you still should throw out the food. 

We purchased our first Presto (aluminum) canner in 1974 and have used it every year since then, often canning hundreds of jars in a year. So far neither my wife nor I have any sign of Alzheimerâs, and Iâm going to be 74 this year.


----------

